# Lets talk spinning reels....



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im looking to buy three spinning reels for other people to use on my kayaks. Im looking in the 6-7000 size range. Most likely use 40lb Suffix 832.

Im looking for a reel to do it all. Troll, live bait and some light bottom fishing.

Ive decided to use Ugly Stick Tiger Lite Jigging rods. I have one and LOVE it. Its cheap, jigs well enough, can put enough pressure on bottom fish when bottom fishing with it, throws a jig or tosses a live bait fairly well and works just fine for trolling from the yaks.

The reels Im considering:

Penn Spinfisher V

Pros: 
Sealed up, very important on a kayak
Good drag capabilities
Fast Retrieve

Cons:
No proven track record, based with personal experience with a Battle Im leery of newer non American made Penns

Fin-Nor OFS

Pro:
Strongest - on paper - drag capabilities out of any of the other reels
Fastest retrieve

Cons:
Super heavy, big issue on a yak IMO

Shimano Spheros:

Pros: 
Excellent track record
Cons:
Lighter drag capabilities
Slower retrieve

I personally have a Penn Spinfisher V and so far I am REALLY happy with it. Ive whipped my second largest snapper on it and I had the dumbest dolphin known to man eat one of my jigs :blink: and really put the reel to the test. Only issue with it is that its new and only time will tell how it would hold up. Plus my experience with one of my Battles has left me a little sour with Penn. Then again I had a Sahara blow up on a Hardtail so....

Anyhow, what do yall think? Any input from PERSONAL experience with these reels or any other reel suggestions would be highly appreciated. Remember these reels will be used and abused on a kayak out in the Gulf and will be tangling with anything from mahi mahi to grouper.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've got that spheros on an ugly stick classic that I showed u this weekend man...it handled 40# ish bull reds back to back as quick as we could put bait in the water on Christmas eve and I couldn't have asked for a better performance...stopped em cold on their first runs and the drag is buttery smooth...mine is a 5k but I can definitely say that I put the test on it that night and the spheros is an excellent platform to work with....when we come over for that fishing trip ill let you test it out in ur home turf


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a spinfisher v and I'm loving it so far. I have handled some nice bull reds on it so far and its still as smooth as when I got it. I'm not sure how it will hold up over the years but it seems like a pretty sturdy reel.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm considering buying another set of okumas cj's 'cedros' they are only 100 bucks and I am really sold to their performance. I fished shimano (frozed a few times) saltist daiwa, bail broke in half, bait runners , same thing...all are/were fresh water rinsed after each trip...the okuma cedros still smooth (two seasons), other than discoloration...not bad for the price imo.

http://www.bing.com/shopping/okuma-...pf=0&lpq=okuma+cedros+reels&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have previously said Spheros, but the new Spinfishers appear to be an excellent reel... I think I would give the Penn Reels a try!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I am also trying out a new spinning reel. I just bought an Okuma Trio 55s and paired it up with an Ugly Stick Intercoastal (I love this rod, I have it another set up, too). I haven't fished this setup, but I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't have one, but I heard back this Oct-Nov timeframe that there was a recall on the V series because they are not waterproof! Saw a bunch of them on sale and was told that from the salesmans mouth, westmarine.....ehhh. My buddy charters with the battles and we've crushed AJ's, snapper, grouper, you name it. I like the battles over the spinfishers. Also, can't beat that shimano quality.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Spheros are beasts


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I would go with the Shimano, but if Outcast says to try the Penn...?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> Spheros are beasts


This is a +1


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The only thing about the Spheros is that the Penns and Fin Nors have around twice the drag capabilities in similar sized reels. I bottom fish/jig with the drags locked down and instant stopping power when you are in a craft that eventually the fish will turn and move is pretty important.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

If your worried about drag capacity you can crank that spheros down pretty damn hard....those thing can whip a 100 lb YFT


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The spheros 6-8000 possess more than enough drag locked down, but if it were me, I'd go with the Spinfisher V as well. I like the battles a lot too, but the new Spinfisher is a brutal reel with awesome drag range. I've had a couple demos from penn for a while and they have done nothing but impress me. It's nice to see Penn come back with tackle of that quality


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Fishermon said:


> I'm considering buying another set of okumas cj's 'cedros' they are only 100 bucks and I am really sold to their performance. I fished shimano (frozed a few times) saltist daiwa, bail broke in half, bait runners , same thing...all are/were fresh water rinsed after each trip...the okuma cedros still smooth (two seasons), other than discoloration...not bad for the price imo.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/shopping/okuma-...pf=0&lpq=okuma+cedros+reels&FORM=EGCA&lppc=16


 
X2 on the Cedros, I love mine!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I also have a Fin-Nor 7500 that's a tough reel....but I still favor the Spheros.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

spinfisher v if I was locked in to the 3 choices in the OP. I am not a fan of the newer fin nors. Remember the old ahabs? Weighed more than a small child but they were built like tanks. I still watch ebay for them.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I second TF, I'm not a newer Fin Nor fan


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Ive had two Penns and disliked both of em. I do love my Shimano though!


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Love the Spheros. I have them in 3000, 8000 and 10000. All with carbon fiber drags. Caught lots of spanish, king, red snaps, redfish and AJs. Great reels!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

ditto on the word ive heard about the larger spheros, upgraded drag in that reel is killer aparently, i dont need it yet but its a possibility in the future. but im a shimano man, im even thinking about possibly upgrading the drag in my sienna 4000, if you can get away with the smaller size theres nothing out there thats got the same bang for your buck as the sienna series, 30 bucks for a 4000 that will whip up on some big bulls is (excuse my french) definitely a sore dick reel.....just cant beat it.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe something you don't care about but if you do have a problem with whatever reel you own, it's much easier to find/buy the parts and repair a Penn yourself.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have owned the Penn, Shimano, and Fin-nor in the past. The Fin-nor reels were good reels but like someone else mentioned, heavy as a small child. No one has mentioned the Quantum Cabo series reels. I have 4 of them in different sizes and they are great reels - especially for the money. Most are around $150 - $225 depending on size. These reels have been some of the best I've ever owned. I love going after big fish on light tackle and have caught 15 lb snapper on the 3000 series and 42" redfish on the 4000 series. I have an 8000 series that seems to be overkill on anything I've caught with it yet. The ceramic drags refuse to get hot and fade or get jerky. Titanium bails don't break and plenty of ball bearing for smooth retreive.


----------

